# transmission



## old_sentra (Apr 28, 2004)

ok i have a trouble with a automatic transmission for a stanza,
it goes very well on 1st speed than change for 2 then go up to 130 kmh and dont want to change to the 3 ... if i push overdrive buttom it goes to neutral position.

i opened the transmission to see the solenoids. there is 4 of them.

if i try to make them work , i hear correctly 2 of them make a sound like THAK. (the 2 on the yellow plug.) and the 2 other solenoids on the black plug dont do a big noise.. just say they do nothing.. so can i conclude that there is 2 solenoid of broken??


----------

